# Yet more labs that I don't quite understand!



## skydanser (Nov 7, 2012)

I just got in some new labs, taken about a month after the first ones I listed (in the thread above!). Here are the results, and I'm wondering if anyone sees anything obvious here:

Thyroxine (T4): 6.6 (standard range 4.5-12.0)
T3 uptake: 32 (standard range 24-39)
Free Tyroxine Index: 2.1 (standard range 1.2-4.9)
Triiodothyronine (T3): 94 (standard range 71-180)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO): 13 (standard range 0-34)
Antithyroglobulin Ab: <20 (standard range 0-40)
TSH: 2.280 (standard range 0.45-4.50)
ACTH, plasma: 6.5L (standard range 7.2-63.3)
Vitamin D, 25 Hydroxy: 27.3L (standard range 30.0-100.0)
UIBC: 398 H (standard range 150-375)
Iron, serum: 15L (standard range 35-155)
Iron satturation 4L (standard range 15-55)

If you would like to see something else, I've probably got it, so just ask. Thanks in advance for any advice or opinion you have to offer!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skydanser said:


> I just got in some new labs, taken about a month after the first ones I listed (in the thread above!). Here are the results, and I'm wondering if anyone sees anything obvious here:
> 
> Thyroxine (T4): 6.6 (standard range 4.5-12.0)
> T3 uptake: 32 (standard range 24-39)
> ...


Your T4 and T3 are very very low which definitely suggests hypothyroid. And most of us like our TSH @ 1.0 or less. This is not good for everyone; there are exceptions.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/acth/tab/test

The link above has a matrix. Your ACTH is very low as I am sure you know.

Please read the entire article and view the matrix.

It would also appear that you are anemic.

The results of transferrin tests, TIBC, or UIBC are usually evaluated in conjunction with other iron tests. A summary of the changes in iron tests seen in various diseases of iron status is shown in the table below.

Another matrix for UIBC is here..........
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/tibc/tab/test

How is your doctor approaching all of this?


----------



## skydanser (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I'm really new at this, and, although I'm gaining some experience with medical research, I've been mostly doing cancer research for the past year, so this helps.

I had no idea what the ACTH was. Now that I see it is used to diagnose Cushings, I understand why my endocrinologist ordered that lab--my aunt went undiagnosed for years, and eventually died of Cushings complications. I looked at the article, but can't figure much out because I don't think my cortisol was tested. My glucose level is normal, as is my blood pressure (although, up until several months ago, it was alwasy super low) and my potassium level. My sodium is normal, and my calcium falls on the high end of normal. So, although my ACTH is low, I'm not sure what that indicates. Any ideas?

From reviewing the TIBC, UIBC, and transferrin matrix, it would seem I have iron deficiency anemia. Am I reading that right?

Here's how my endocrinologist approached all of this: "Well, although you have every symptom of hypothyroidism, you are not scientifically hypothyroid, based on your labs. And everything else checks out fine except for your iron. So, take some ferrous sulfate." Time for a new doctor? This was my first visit to this endocrinologist.

My GP did prescribe Armour Thyroid, just to see what will happen, even though she does not believe I am hypothyroid. Would you take it if these were your labs? I guess I'm afraid something else might be going on, and I'd love to get to the bottom of this and find some solid answers. Advice, please? (And thanks again for taking the time to respond!)


----------



## skydanser (Nov 7, 2012)

And if my T3 and T4 are low, and my TSH is kind of high (and, apparently rising, after I reviewed tests from several months ago and from a year ago), might this indicate the beginnings of Hashimoto's? Or perhaps it's just hypothyroidism?

So many questions and so much uncertainty!


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

My TSH is 3.48 I feel awful..it is said to be normal, but I certainly do not EVER feel normal..I am neg for Hashis..Cortisol is next as well as a Heart Doc for Seizures and Syncope (possible arrythmia)


----------

